# GB news .



## theoneandonly (Jun 15, 2021)

Anyone tuned in to this new news chanel? I haven't thus far and probably won't but it apparently had decent viewing figures on its opening night. 
Although i have read a few stories that some companies are pulling their ads and don't want to be associated with it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 15, 2021)

If companies are pulling their ads then I'd suggest they haven't done their homework. Then again I wouldn't be surprised if that was a story put out by the network to generate publicity, create an identity. They want to be different, create a fuss and this sort of story helps.

In answer to your original point, I haven't seen it.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 15, 2021)

Gammon Boys news?

No thanks.


----------



## KenL (Jun 15, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Gammon Boys news?

No thanks.
		
Click to expand...

No idea what that means.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 15, 2021)

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/news/newsbeat-57483907.amp

Sounds like a channel to avoid - guess it won’t be long before Morgan , Farage and Hopkins are on there regularly


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 15, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Gammon Boys news?

No thanks.
		
Click to expand...

That's such a crass statement, it's something I'd expect to read from some of my crazed Facebook friends who I don't much pay attention to anymore.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 15, 2021)

I've never heard of it. What's going on?


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 15, 2021)

Why censor or even avoid news outlets people don’t agree with? Surely having them gets people off the fence? Yes a news channel’s content might be repugnant but it’s that very repugnance that wakes people up.

The alternative is to have ‘grey’ channels with everyone watching like nodding dogs. “We” need channels that make us ask questions.

Pink Floyd, “we don’t need no thought control.”


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 15, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I've never heard of it. What's going on?
		
Click to expand...

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....from-gb-news-tv-channel-over-content-concerns

It’s a new news channel that’s been created by some rich pro “brexit” millions to create “debate” 

one of the first guests was Farage so should show where it’s aimed at


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 15, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Why censor or even avoid news outlets people don’t agree with? Surely having them gets people off the fence? Yes a news channel’s content might be repugnant but it’s that very repugnance that wakes people up.

The alternative is to have ‘grey’ channels with everyone watching like nodding dogs. “We” need channels that make us ask questions.
		
Click to expand...

It doesn’t wake people up though. Look at Fox News in the USA. People take it as gospel and all of a sudden hate becomes normalised and people become polarised all to drive the agenda of the right wing media.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 15, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....from-gb-news-tv-channel-over-content-concerns

It’s a new news channel that’s been created by some rich pro “brexit” millions to create “debate”

one of the first guests was Farage so should show where it’s aimed at
		
Click to expand...

Oh right. Not for me then! Cheers.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 15, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			That's such a crass statement, it's something I'd expect to read from some of my crazed Facebook friends who I don't much pay attention to anymore.
		
Click to expand...

Crass? Maybe!

But they know their target audience.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 15, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			It doesn’t wake people up though. Look at Fox News in the USA. People take it as gospel and all of a sudden hate becomes normalised and people become polarised all to drive the agenda of the right wing media.
		
Click to expand...

You’ve got my opinion. I believe your censorship is wrong and at the other extreme. Hate is already there. Yes they garner more support but so do the moderates. And if you were right, Trump would have won by a landslide. Waking up the American electorate saw the opposite happen. I rest my case on Biden’s massive win.


----------



## The Dog. (Jun 15, 2021)

Haven’t tuned in but I will once I get a TV. I think Andrew Neill is brilliant.  The country is desperate for a platform for anything other than the liberal tripe that the BBC shamefully trots out.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 15, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Why censor or even avoid news outlets people don’t agree with? Surely having them gets people off the fence? Yes a news channel’s content might be repugnant but it’s that very repugnance that wakes people up.

The alternative is to have ‘grey’ channels with everyone watching like nodding dogs. “We” need channels that make us ask questions.

Pink Floyd, “we don’t need no thought control.”
		
Click to expand...

I find it easier to not bother watching any of the news channels 😁


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 15, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			You’ve got my opinion. I believe your censorship is wrong and at the other extreme. Hate is already there. Yes they garner more support but so do the moderates. And if you were right, Trump would have won by a landslide. Waking up the American electorate saw the opposite happen. I rest my case on Biden’s massive win.
		
Click to expand...

It’s hard not to get political on this topic but do you think the existence of this news channel will actually reduce the number of those who voted the way they do because of certain ugly social and political opinions based on wealth, race or social standing?

I don’t.

We have an obligation to censor hate speech or at least call it out for what it is.


----------



## IanM (Jun 15, 2021)

As ever,  anything on one side of the agenda is ok, the other is not allowed.  
And that applies to whoever has posted it!
Anyway,  this thread is outside the no politics rule.Could never be any thing else.

poor old mods


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 15, 2021)

The Dog. said:



			Haven’t tuned in but I will once I get a TV. I think Andrew Neill is brilliant.  The country is desperate for a platform for anything other than the liberal tripe that the BBC shamefully trots out.
		
Click to expand...

A political statement and one that I would 100% disagree with.  The BBC goes to almost absurd lengths to try a present all sides to an argument - even when some views are very minority or often baseless.  But this is political and out of bounds of these boards Out of Bounds 🙄


----------



## JamesR (Jun 15, 2021)

I’ll not watch it because I don’t need to. I get my news from multiple sources already.
Some staff seem ok, such as Simon McCoy, others not so like Wootton.
I just think it’s a shame people think it’s necessary. After all we already have BBC, ITV, Ch4, Sky, Al Jazeera etc. and as both sides of the political divide complain about most of them, they must all be doing a decent job.


----------



## Ethan (Jun 15, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Why censor or even avoid news outlets people don’t agree with? Surely having them gets people off the fence? Yes a news channel’s content might be repugnant but it’s that very repugnance that wakes people up.

The alternative is to have ‘grey’ channels with everyone watching like nodding dogs. “We” need channels that make us ask questions.

Pink Floyd, “we don’t need no thought control.”
		
Click to expand...

Who is trying to censor it? They are entitled, within the limit of the law, to do their thing, but equally any of us are entitled to say we think it is culture war crap and if we choose to back or abandon their advertisers, that too. This channel made a clear statement that they are not doing objective coverage but are giving a certain hypocritical (my adjective) view with which I don't agree, so I won't be watching.

It will raise questions for sure, probably mainly people asking 'Why am I watching this dog whistle drivel?'.


----------



## IanM (Jun 15, 2021)

I think multiple news sources are a good thing. But, I think funding needs to be transparent... and not denied till subject to a FOI and a whistle blower appears ....

If you disapprove of bigotry, you need to disapprove of all of it, or you are also a bigot.


----------



## RichA (Jun 15, 2021)

Just switched over to it, to conduct my own research. Dan Wootton, whoever he is, interviewing Lady Campbell, whoever she is.
Utterly bizarre. Are we certain this isn't some kind of spoof channel?
I shall not be returning but see no reason why other folks shouldn't have the choice to melt their brains watching it.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 15, 2021)

The Dog. said:



			I’m not in the least bit angry love.
		
Click to expand...

👍😍


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 15, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			It’s hard not to get political on this topic but do you think the existence of this news channel will actually reduce the number of those who voted the way they do because of certain ugly social and political opinions based on wealth, race or social standing?

I don’t.

We have an obligation to censor hate speech or at least call it out for what it is.
		
Click to expand...

We do have an obligation to censor hate speech but how you censor it is very important. Stop it, yes, but educate so it doesn’t happen is even more important. To do that you must be aware it’s there.

Trump rode in on a wave of hate, all the things you speak of. Who woke the opposition up and got them voting in such numbers?

A slow, insidious creep hidden away is far more dangerous than having it out there where everyone can see it for what it is.

I’ve not seen GB News, nor am I inclined to watch it But I’m comfortable with it being there so that the fence sitters can see it for what it is.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 16, 2021)

Guys
Political posts will be removed and their authors infracted

Cmon you know the drill by now


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 16, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			We do have an obligation to censor hate speech but how you censor it is very important. Stop it, yes, but educate so it doesn’t happen is even more important. To do that you must be aware it’s there.

Trump rode in on a wave of hate, all the things you speak of. Who woke the opposition up and got them voting in such numbers?

A slow, insidious creep hidden away is far more dangerous than having it out there where everyone can see it for what it is.

I’ve not seen GB News, nor am I inclined to watch it But I’m comfortable with it being there so that the fence sitters can see it for what it is.
		
Click to expand...

I totally get what you’re saying but I just don’t have faith in the British public to see it for what it is. I still think people are being swayed towards this sort of dangerous hate propaganda and are being won over by a basic statement such as “we represent you!”.


----------



## RichA (Jun 16, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I totally get what you’re saying but I just don’t have faith in the British public to see it for what it is. I still think people are being swayed towards this sort of dangerous hate propaganda and are being won over by a basic statement such as “we represent you!”.
		
Click to expand...

Have a little faith in us mate. I'm probably well within what they expect to be their target audience and I can see it for what it is. A vanity project for a group of self-proclaimed independent thinkers.
Some will, but must people won't watch it. It's no more likely to sway mass public opinion than Kilroy or Trisha did.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 16, 2021)

Not something that I will ever watch as it's target audience is clear. Anything that uses the phrase "represent the hidden minority" makes me immediately suspicious of it's intent. 

Not sure that I'm comfortable with censorship either as suggested. _Censure_ yes, absolutely. We have a duty to censure hate but censoring people's views? For me that is a slippery slope as it all depends on who is deciding what hate is and, to a very much lesser degree, what hate is defined as today. (Remember a time when Friends was considered to be comedy gold?)

We spend far too long, IMO of course, labelling people leftist or rightist and everything has to be at an extreme that we often forget that, as with everything, balance is key. Being on the far of any side only leads to imbalance and instability.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 16, 2021)

RichA said:



			Have a little faith in us mate. I'm probably well within what they expect to be their target audience and I can see it for what it is. A vanity project for a group of self-proclaimed independent thinkers.
Some will, but must people won't watch it. It's no more likely to sway mass public opinion than Kilroy or Trisha did.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t have faith because of the way the country constantly votes. But I won’t discuss that more because it’s inherently political.


----------



## IanM (Jun 16, 2021)

From this thread I have learned that “if I don’t agree with the editorial stance, it’s bad.”

Twas ever thus.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 16, 2021)

IanM said:



			From this thread I have learned that “if I don’t agree with the editorial stance, it’s bad.”

Twas ever thus.
		
Click to expand...

That’s the nature of having views and opinions about certain things though. Some are based off morals and so it’s just natural that someone will find the opposing views “bad”.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jun 16, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			It’s hard not to get political on this topic but do you think the existence of this news channel will actually reduce the number of those who voted the way they do because of certain ugly social and political opinions based on wealth, race or social standing?

I don’t.

We have an obligation to censor hate speech or at least call it out for what it is.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but your hate speech is someone else's freedom of speech.
Depends who is defining what hate speech is.
Your phrase, "we have an obligation to censor..". is worrying to say the least.


----------



## larmen (Jun 16, 2021)

Ethan said:



			This channel made a clear statement that they are not doing objective coverage but are giving a certain hypocritical (my adjective) view
		
Click to expand...

I guess it isn’t entirely clear to everyone including myself because they call themselves ’news’.
It’s like over the pond where Fox News has a couple of objective guys at times no one is watching but they are filling their prime spots with popular but lying opinion hosts.

News should be a protected term, in my opinion.


----------



## RichA (Jun 16, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I don’t have faith because of the way the country constantly votes. But I won’t discuss that more because it’s inherently political.
		
Click to expand...

Growing up in the East Midlands during the Thatcher era, that's how I felt. It's the nature of democracy. Most of us are moderates. Over time the pendulum swings but it will always be across the centre ground in this country. I'm hoping my comment is balanced rather than political.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 16, 2021)

Is GB News not just the Daily Mail on TV?


----------



## Ethan (Jun 16, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Yes, but your hate speech is someone else's freedom of speech.
Depends who is defining what hate speech is.
Your phrase, "we have an obligation to censor..". is worrying to say the least.
		
Click to expand...

There has never been, nor should there be, an unqualified freedom of speech. If someone called on all good patriotic people to round up [some category of person] and detain them, and some mouth breathers did that, would that be freedom of speech which should be allowed?

The public has too many gullible morons to allow unrestrained freedom of speech. Remember the larger number of people than you would think who joined in attacks and pickets against paediatricians because they confused them with paedophiles?


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 16, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I don’t have faith because of the way the country constantly votes. But I won’t discuss that more because it’s inherently political.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe there's a lesson in your comment.  'It's not me it's the rest of them' 🙂

Andrew Neil is very good at questioning both sides of the subject.  It's about time we had someone questioning the objectives of the Wokeratzi.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 16, 2021)

Ethan said:



			There has never been, nor should there be, an unqualified freedom of speech. If someone called on all good patriotic people to round up [some category of person] and detain them, and some mouth breathers did that, would that be freedom of speech which should be allowed?

The public has too many gullible morons to allow unrestrained freedom of speech. Remember the larger number of people than you would think who joined in attacks and pickets against paediatricians because they confused them with paedophiles?
		
Click to expand...

There is a big difference between citing unrest and freedom of speech.   IMO people should be free to make the opinions they hold, trying to stop opposing views is the thin end of the wedge towards the thought police.

People shouldn't directly or indirectly intimidate others or encourage violence but should be free to challenge by debate anything they wish, whatever side of the fence they sit.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 16, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			There is a big difference between citing unrest and freedom of speech.   *IMO people should be free to make whatever opinions they hold, *trying to stop others with opposing views from stating them is the thin end of the wedge to the thought police.

People shouldn't directly or indirectly intimidate others or encourage violence but should be free to challenge by debate anything they wish, whatever side of the fence they sit.
		
Click to expand...

With Free Speech also comes responsibility- boundaries should always be known , people can’t just say whatever they wish without fear of reprisals if what they are saying is deemed to be derogatory, hateful , racist , homophobic etc within the environment you are speaking. There are and always will be rules we must each abide too and rightly so


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 16, 2021)

What many people don't seem to understand about free speech. Is that they are free to say whatever they want. But, they are not free from the potential consequences of what they say.

Similar with opinions. You are absolutely free to hold any opinion you like. But that doesn't mean that your opinion is a fact. Or that anyone else has to pay any attention to it. 
This is something many people seem to struggle to understand these days.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 16, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			What many people don't seem to understand about free speech. Is that they are free to say whatever they want. But, they are not free from the potential consequences of what they say.

Similar with opinions. You are absolutely free to hold any opinion you like. But that doesn't mean that your opinion is a fact. Or that anyone else has to pay any attention to it.
This is something many people seem to struggle to understand these days.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this, there is no such thing as "free" speech IMO. Everything we say and do has consequences in one shape or form. Some more costly than other dependant on the thing said or the action taken.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 16, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			What many people don't seem to understand about free speech. Is that they are free to say whatever they want. But, they are not free from the potential consequences of what they say.

Similar with opinions. You are absolutely free to hold any opinion you like. But that doesn't mean that your opinion is a fact. Or that anyone else has to pay any attention to it.
This is something many people seem to struggle to understand these days.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with that.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 16, 2021)

So Free speech If pre-approved by the Free speech police? 😂😂😂


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 16, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			So Free speech If pre-approved by the Free speech police? 😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Exactly.

I agree that free speech can have certain consequences when things like state security or direct personal intimidation is at stake but very few things should be restricted.

I remember years ago going to Speakers Corner in Bristol where people would stand on their soapboxes and say just about anything they wanted, it lead to some very lively debates.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 16, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			Exactly.

I agree that free speech can have certain consequences when things like state security or direct personal intimidation is at stake but very few things should be restricted.

I remember years ago going to Speakers Corner in Bristol where people would stand on their soapboxes and say just about anything they wanted, it lead to some very lively debates.
		
Click to expand...

Freedom of Speech does not mean the freedom to say what you want, where you want, to whom you want. Anyone who believes it does misunderstands the concept.
But Free speech allows us to question,disagree,have independent opinions.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 16, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			So Free speech If pre-approved by the Free speech police? 😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Try this. Walk into the roughest pub in the roughest area near where you live and call the biggest bloke in there a see you next Tuesday. You are 100% free to say what you said. But there will likely be consequences.

Or call your boss the same (if you have one). When you get the sack tell them you were just exercising your right to free speech.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 16, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Try this. Walk into the roughest pub in the roughest area near where you live and call the biggest bloke in there a see you next Tuesday. You are 100% free to say what you said. But there will likely be consequences.

Or call your boss the same (if you have one). When you get the sack tell them you were just exercising your right to free speech.
		
Click to expand...

You don't seem to get it.  Things like Intimidation, inciting violence, breaches of the peace or outright breaking the law are not using free speech.

It is questionable sometimes how some subjects are classified as illegal.  Someone may have a strong opinion on people being obese, or smoking for example but that doesn't mean it's ok to call out individuals in the street or use foul language as you suggested, they should be able to make their views known through the written word or open debate though. You should be quite entitled to tell your Boss what you think of him as well as long as it doesn't break the law, of course you would face the consequences of that but that's your free decision.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 16, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			You don't seem to get it.  Things like Intimidation, inciting violence, breaches of the peace or outright breaking the law are not using free speech.

It is questionable sometimes how some subjects are classified as illegal.  Someone may have a strong opinion on people being obese, or smoking for example but that doesn't mean it's ok to call out individuals in the street or use foul language as you suggested, they should be able to make their views known through the written word or open debate though. You should be quite entitled to tell your Boss what you think of him as well as long as it doesn't break the law, of course you would face the consequences of that but that's your free decision.
		
Click to expand...

What are you so desperate to say but feel you can't discuss. I can't think of any subject that is off limits.
Obviously this forum has its own long list of restrictions on what you can and can't say.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 16, 2021)

theoneandonly said:



			What are you so desperate to say but feel you can't discuss. I can't think of any subject that is off limits.
Obviously this forum has its own long list of restrictions on what you can and can't say.
		
Click to expand...

It is what it is, please stop the veiled criticism, if you dont like it here, feel free to go elsewhere.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 16, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			It is what it is, please stop the veiled criticism, if you dont like it here, feel free to go elsewhere.
		
Click to expand...

What are you on about? You need to stop seeing things that don't exist mate.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 17, 2021)

Saw this thread and decided to have a look at it.  Saw Dan Wootan's show around 10pm.  The discussion was about 'US is opening up, but we are too afraid to open even though US does not have the same level of vaccination'... some interesting points.   Then one of the guests said, 'the US does not have the same number of Indians as we have'.    I fell over laughing and switched off.  She has probably never been to the US.


----------



## IanM (Jun 17, 2021)

Another thread obvious where it's heading from post number 1. 

I see a time where if is isn't about golf, it is barred!  Then we can kick off about whether the Old Course is any good or not, and dress codes!


----------



## larmen (Jun 17, 2021)

IanM said:



			Another thread obvious where it's heading from post number 1.

I see a time where if is isn't about golf, it is barred!  Then we can kick off about whether the Old Course is any good or not, and dress codes! 

Click to expand...

why would I take an opinion about the old course from someone who doesn’t want to tuck in their shirt? ;-)

(No idea if you tuck or untuck, but the joke was right there on a plate)

A lot of companies are pulling their savers already, some of them didn’t even know they advertise there because it’s agency driven.
Backlash for Specsavers for pulling it yesterday evening, which reminded me that I had to book an eye test.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 17, 2021)

IanM said:



			Another thread obvious where it's heading from post number 1.

I see a time where if is isn't about golf, it is barred!  Then we can kick off about whether the Old Course is any good or not, and dress codes! 

Click to expand...

Didn't you read the Hoodie thread 🙂


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 17, 2021)

IanM said:



			Another thread obvious where it's heading from post number 1.

I see a time where if is isn't about golf, it is barred!  Then we can kick off about *whether the Old Course is any good or not*, and dress codes! 

Click to expand...

It's not it's a goat track. Should be closed and returned to grazing sheep on it.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 17, 2021)

As much chance of me watching Coronation Street as this contrived jingoistic news tripe.
No doubt that there will be certain 'types' who will lap it up.


----------



## IanM (Jun 17, 2021)

The whiff of hypocrisy in this thread is reaching record levels.


----------



## Dando (Jun 17, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			As much chance of me watching Coronation Street as this contrived jingoistic news tripe.
No doubt that there will be certain 'types' who will lap it up.
		
Click to expand...

And what “types” are those?


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 17, 2021)

Dando said:



			And what “types” are those?
		
Click to expand...

English 😀


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 17, 2021)

Dando said:



			And what “types” are those?
		
Click to expand...

Male ABC1


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 17, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Saw this thread and decided to have a look at it.  Saw Dan Wootan's show around 10pm.  The discussion was about 'US is opening up, but we are too afraid to open even though US does not have the same level of vaccination'... some interesting points.   Then one of the guests said, 'the US does not have the same number of Indians as we have'.    I fell over laughing and switched off.  She has probably never been to the US.
		
Click to expand...

I think we can blame John Wayne for driving them out.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 17, 2021)

Dando said:



			And what “types” are those?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I can't reply to that without being obviously political
But..........I would be very surprised if you did not already know the answer to your question


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 17, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405546931397484544
Very fitting for this thread. 

They do some great videos. Comparable to ‘joe’.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 17, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405546931397484544
Very fitting for this thread.

They do some great videos. Comparable to ‘joe’.
		
Click to expand...

That is funny.. (if you look at the comedy angle)

It is also funny that everything 'cancel' is associated with being Anti-Britain and anti-tory..   I need some cuddly toys tonight..


----------



## Mudball (Jun 17, 2021)

It did not take long for a twitter # to appear. ...     This is comedy value only.. dont endorse or hate it. 

https://twitter.com/search?q=#GBNewsFails


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 17, 2021)

Mudball said:



			It did not take long for a twitter # to appear. ...     This is comedy value only.. dont endorse or hate it.

https://twitter.com/search?q=#GBNewsFails

Click to expand...

😂😂😂

Some of them are quite funny, just a touch Amatuerish


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 17, 2021)

GB News...will be inventing or exaggerating an issue and attaching blame for it to one of their favourite or a new bete noir; get their viewers angry and frightened about said issue - and make sure that they align support of the source and issue with one of the main political parties, ensuring that their angry and scared viewers see the other main party as being on their side.  And, as for much of the press of a certain alignment, I fear that that is how it’ll go. Very sadly.

I make no comment or suggestions about which of the main political parties will mostly be involved in this game of influencing public opinion.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 17, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			GB News...will be inventing or exaggerating an issue and attaching blame for it to one of their favourite or a new bete noir; get their viewers angry and frightened about said issue - and make sure that they align support of the source and issue with one of the main political parties, ensuring that their angry and scared viewers see the other main party as being on their side.  And, as for much of the press of a certain alignment, I fear that that is how it’ll go. Very sadly.

I make no comment or suggestions about which of the main political parties will mostly be involved in this game of influencing public opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Have you been on the wine gums 😀


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 17, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			GB News...will be inventing or exaggerating an issue and attaching blame for it to one of their favourite or a new bete noir; get their viewers angry and frightened about said issue - and make sure that they align support of the source and issue with one of the main political parties, ensuring that their angry and scared viewers see the other main party as being on their side.  And, as for much of the press of a certain alignment, I fear that that is how it’ll go. Very sadly.

I make no comment or suggestions about which of the main political parties will mostly be involved in this game of influencing public opinion.
		
Click to expand...

James O’Brien, LBC?


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 17, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			GB News...will be inventing or exaggerating an issue and attaching blame for it to one of their favourite or a new bete noir; get their viewers angry and frightened about said issue - and make sure that they align support of the source and issue with one of the main political parties, ensuring that their angry and scared viewers see the other main party as being on their side.  And, as for much of the press of a certain alignment, I fear that that is how it’ll go. Very sadly.

I make no comment or suggestions about which of the main political parties will mostly be involved in this game of influencing public opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Very balanced. Was it with any actual knowledge of watching it or just a prejudiced assumption brought on by the anti propaganda prior to launch?


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 18, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405546931397484544
Very fitting for this thread.

They do some great videos. Comparable to ‘joe’.
		
Click to expand...

Except it has nothing to do with the definition of the term "Woke".


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 18, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			Except it has nothing to do with the definition of the term "Woke".
		
Click to expand...

Depends on your definition of woke. 

Woke is used to mock the hypersensitivity of the left. 
And as we know the “woke” or “snowflake” or “politically correct brigade” don’t like opposing views or others subjected to opposing views in their fascist ideology.


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 18, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



*Depends on your definition of woke.*

Woke is used to mock the hypersensitivity of the left.
And as we know the “woke” or “snowflake” or “politically correct brigade” don’t like opposing views or others subjected to opposing views in their fascist ideology.
		
Click to expand...

It's not my definition.  It's the dictionary definition.  However, as often happens, the term is then used out of context, or mockingly, for their own use.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 18, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Depends on your definition of woke. 

Woke is used to mock the hypersensitivity of the left. 
And as we know the “woke” or “snowflake” or “politically correct brigade” don’t like opposing views or others subjected to opposing views in their fascist ideology.
		
Click to expand...

Do we have an agreed term we are allowed to use to mock the hypersensitivity of the right? Or can we just use snowflake as a common mocking term for all groups that throw a tantrum when someone doesn't agree with their veiw of the world?


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 18, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Do we have an agreed term we are allowed to use to mock the hypersensitivity of the right? Or can we just use snowflake as a common mocking term for all groups that throw a tantrum when someone doesn't agree with their veiw of the world?
		
Click to expand...

I thought the agreed term was gammon? But snowflake works, as it is now used by the left. 

Weaponising words works both ways.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 18, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Very balanced. Was it with any actual knowledge of watching it or just a prejudiced assumption brought on by the anti propaganda prior to launch?
		
Click to expand...

100% balanced as I make no prediction or assertion about who it will be rooting for and who it will be associating with supporting the issue or source.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 18, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			I thought the agreed term was gammon? But snowflake works, as it is now used by the left. 

Weaponising words works both ways.
		
Click to expand...

As someone who considers themself as being slightly right of centre. I think a common term will help bring everyone together.


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 18, 2021)

It's a pity we can't agree to accept that people have differing views without having to use derogatory terms to counter that viewpoint.  
Terms like "woke", "snowflake", "liberal", "nazi", etc are now used, mainly in the wrong context or someone's own (incorrect) interpretation of that term as a weapon.  
For information, I am left of centre and consider myself "woke" by the dictionary definition above, but I am also respectful of other peoples viewpoints.  I would point out my side of it but would do my absolute best not to get in to name-calling to try to add emphasis to my viewpoint. 
However, sensationalism seems to be the order of the day and reasoned argument seems to be sadly less prevalent.


----------



## RichA (Jun 18, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			It's a pity we can't agree to accept that people have differing views without having to use derogatory terms to counter that viewpoint. 
Terms like "woke", "snowflake", "liberal", "nazi", etc are now used, mainly in the wrong context or someone's own (incorrect) interpretation of that term as a weapon. 
For information, I am left of centre and consider myself "woke" by the dictionary definition above, but I am also respectful of other peoples viewpoints.  I would point out my side of it but would do my absolute best not to get in to name-calling to try to add emphasis to my viewpoint.
However, sensationalism seems to be the order of the day and reasoned argument seems to be sadly less prevalent.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on. 
Not sure which side I tend towards - I've wobbled slightly in either direction over the years, depending on my view on the issues of the time, but would hope to have always been a thoughtful moderate.
I'm also proud to be English and British and dismayed that some elements feel that anyone who disagrees with their viewpoint must be unpatriotic. It would be nice if our national flag could be less of a weapon for some, after all, it represents a union, not a division.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 18, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



*100% balanced as I make no prediction or assertion about who it will be rooting for and who it will be associating with* supporting the issue or source.
		
Click to expand...

glad to see it was 100% balanced and not jumping ahead wiuth assumptions!! To quote your balance "GB News...will be inventing or exaggerating an issue and attaching blame for it to one of their favourite or a new bete noir"!


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 18, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			It's a pity we can't agree to accept that people have differing views without having to use derogatory terms to counter that viewpoint.
Terms like "woke", "snowflake", "liberal", "nazi", etc are now used, mainly in the wrong context or someone's own (incorrect) interpretation of that term as a weapon.
For information, I am left of centre and consider myself "woke" by the dictionary definition above, but I am also respectful of other peoples viewpoints.  I would point out my side of it but would do my absolute best not to get in to name-calling to try to add emphasis to my viewpoint.
However, sensationalism seems to be the order of the day and reasoned argument seems to be sadly less prevalent.
		
Click to expand...

not sure how anyobe can reply to that - lumping as derigitory Woke in the same bracket as Nazi! Just sums up what happens when countering any woke campaign


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 18, 2021)

some views on the boycot of GB News






https://www.telegraph.co.uk/politic...aring/?li_source=LI&li_medium=liftigniter-rhr


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 18, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			not sure how anyobe can reply to that - lumping as derigitory Nazi in the same bracket as Nazi! Just sums up what happens when countering any woke campaign
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you for once.  No way is Nazi as insulting as Nazi.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Robster59 (Jun 18, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			not sure how anyobe can reply to that - lumping as derigitory Woke in the same bracket as Nazi! Just sums up what happens when countering any woke campaign
		
Click to expand...

M'Lud.  My case rests .  You're picking out a particular comment and manipulating it out of proportion rather than reading the context of the post.


----------



## Ethan (Jun 18, 2021)

Mudball said:








Click to expand...

Oh, the irony. Neil bemoaning the use of financial might to exert influence.

GB News is funded to the tune of £60 million by a big American TV network, a Dubai based prove investment fund and a hedge fund guy. Not exactly a grassroots organisation led by the common man.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 18, 2021)

It doesn't take long to see the similarities between GB News and FOX News.
And that's not a compliment in my opinion.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 18, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			M'Lud.  My case rests .  You're picking out a particular comment and manipulating it out of proportion rather than reading the context of the post.
		
Click to expand...

apols. I read again


----------



## IanM (Jun 18, 2021)

Ethan said:



			GB News is funded to the tune of £60 million by a big American TV network, a Dubai based prove investment fund and a hedge fund guy. Not exactly a grassroots organisation led by the common man.
		
Click to expand...

Private funding of a private broadcasting organisation is bad, _because you don't approve of its editorial stance_????  (*note* I haven't watched or plan to watch this channel)

How then do you feel about the EU covertly (until it was discovered) giving many more times that amount to the BBC??  Just asking  

No offence intended, but my earlier post is looking increasingly correct.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 18, 2021)

Maybe they need more funding

the GB News Fails is funny as 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405889423368204300


----------



## IanM (Jun 18, 2021)

_Not the 9 o'clock News_ needs to come back...  ah, maybe it has!


----------



## The Dog. (Jun 18, 2021)

I have watched a bit of GB News now.  Really good.   Production values not that sharp yet but it will come.  Liam Halligan is always worth a listen. 

It seems like a refreshing change from the vacuous, virtue signalling, rainbow clad clowns that are on the BBC.


----------



## Ethan (Jun 18, 2021)

IanM said:



			Private funding of a private broadcasting organisation is bad, _because you don't approve of its editorial stance_????  (*note* I haven't watched or plan to watch this channel)

How then do you feel about the EU covertly (until it was discovered) giving many more times that amount to the BBC??  Just asking  

No offence intended, but my earlier post is looking increasingly correct.
		
Click to expand...

Haven't read your earlier post, but the point is a simple one. A broadcaster funded by people with financial might whines about other broadcast organisations funded by financial might. If you can't see the irony or hypocrisy in that ...?

Whatabouttery is the refuge of the man without arguments, but your point about the EU giving money to the BBC, even if true, is irrelevant. They also gave money to a massive range of other organisations. The BBC is also a large organisation with many divisions and departments, most of which have no editorial input. I guarantee you the same is not true of Legatum and Gammon Brexiter News.


----------



## Ethan (Jun 18, 2021)

The Dog. said:



			I have watched a bit of GB News now.  Really good.   Production values not that sharp yet but it will come.  Liam Halligan is always worth a listen.

It seems like a refreshing change from the vacuous, virtue signalling, rainbow clad clowns that are on the BBC.
		
Click to expand...

Suits you well, since it appears to be nothing but dog whistles.


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 18, 2021)

The Dog. said:



			I have watched a bit of GB News now.  Really good.   Production values not that sharp yet but it will come.  Liam Halligan is always worth a listen.

It seems like a refreshing change from the vacuous, virtue signalling, rainbow clad clowns that are on the BBC.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 18, 2021)

The Dog. said:



			I have watched a bit of GB News now.  Really good.   Production values not that sharp yet but it will come.  Liam Halligan is always worth a listen.

It seems like a refreshing change from the vacuous, virtue signalling, rainbow clad clowns that are on the BBC.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 18, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			As someone who considers themself as being slightly right of centre. I think a common term will help bring everyone together.
		
Click to expand...

Wazzock or Twazzer works for me.


----------



## IanM (Jun 18, 2021)

Ethan said:



			Haven't read your earlier post, but the point is a simple one. A broadcaster funded by people with financial might whines about other broadcast organisations funded by financial might. If you can't see the irony or hypocrisy in that ...?

Whatabouttery is the refuge of the man without arguments, but your point about the EU giving money to the BBC, even if true, is irrelevant. They also gave money to a massive range of other organisations. The BBC is also a large organisation with many divisions and departments, most of which have no editorial input. I guarantee you the same is not true of Legatum and Gammon Brexiter News.
		
Click to expand...


I guess if the charge was hypocrisy, then “Whataboutery” is entirely appropriate. 


I am disappointed if you really need me to explain the link between comments in this thread about funding of GB News and EU Funding.


----------



## Ethan (Jun 18, 2021)

IanM said:



			I guess if the charge was hypocrisy, then “Whataboutery” is entirely appropriate.


I am disappointed if you really need me to explain the link between comments in this thread about funding of GB News and EU Funding.
		
Click to expand...

I am disappointed that you don't realise the EU has many components, as does the BBC and it is entirely different from a grey money think tank funding a TV channel with a declared partisan view. 

If you wish to specify which part of the EU gave money to which part of the BBC, that might take a step towards making a link.


----------



## IanM (Jun 18, 2021)

What makes you think I am not aware of the composition of the EU?

I am certain, having worked there I am more aware of its workings than you.

So...EU sending money to the bbc isn't an issue as long as it is "sent from an appropriate dept."  How convenient.

Ok.  If you say so.  No point in engaging further then is there?


----------



## 4LEX (Jun 18, 2021)

No interest in GB News and didn't even knew it had launched this week so won't comment on the content.

However it's worth noting the reason it was founded is down to the failure and agenda driven narrative of the mainstream news outlets. It will thrive as theres a gap in the market for news that isn't riddled with political correctness. The recent election results show the silent majority are sick of all the virtue signaling. That has increased tenfold in the last year alone so anyone to the left better get their tissues ready for the next decade


----------



## 4LEX (Jun 18, 2021)

Ethan said:



			Oh, the irony. Neil bemoaning the use of financial might to exert influence.

GB News is funded to the tune of £60 million by a big American TV network, a Dubai based prove investment fund and a hedge fund guy. Not exactly a grassroots organisation led by the common man.
		
Click to expand...

As opposed to BBC News which mugs money off OAP's and threatens them with jail


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 18, 2021)

4LEX said:



			As opposed to BBC News which mugs money off OAP's and threatens them with jail 

Click to expand...

Remind me who decided to cut the BBCs funding previously provided for free licences for the over-75s.


----------



## The Dog. (Jun 18, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Remind me who decided to cut the BBCs funding previously provided for free licences for the over-75s.
		
Click to expand...

No idea. But Ben Hogan’s swing was bang average.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 19, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Remind me who decided to cut the BBCs funding previously provided for free licences for the over-75s.
		
Click to expand...

Yet the Beeb’s income continues to rise. There’s a really good piece put together by the Beeb showing their top 10 donors. For example, The Gates Foundation contributed £1.5bn. And then there’s strange ones like £880m from the Norwegian Foreign Office.

There’s also a good piece on ”the relevance of the BBC.” Households, on average, watch the Beeb for less than 3 hours a week, expected to drop to 2 hours a week over the next 10 years.

All in all, when you look at the overall income, and then the spending, defending the cut of the free licence fee for the over 75’s is pretty difficult.


----------



## RichA (Jun 19, 2021)

4LEX said:



			It will thrive as theres a gap in the market for news that isn't riddled with political correctness. The recent election results show the silent majority are sick of all the virtue signaling. That has increased tenfold in the last year alone so anyone to the left better get their tissues ready for the next decade 

Click to expand...

Did you just sleep through the Chesham & Amersham by-election result?
I have no interest in a political discussion on here or in normal life, but your post doesn't seem to reflect reality.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 19, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Yet the Beeb’s income continues to rise. There’s a really good piece put together by the Beeb showing their top 10 donors. For example, The Gates Foundation contributed £1.5bn. And then there’s strange ones like £880m from the Norwegian Foreign Office.

There’s also a good piece on ”the relevance of the BBC.” Households, on average, watch the Beeb for less than 3 hours a week, expected to drop to 2 hours a week over the next 10 years.

All in all, when you look at the overall income, and then the spending, defending the cut of the free licence fee for the over 75’s is pretty difficult.
		
Click to expand...

Like the NHS, the BBC is more undervalued in this country than it is abroad. If I am on the road, my hotel news comes from BBC (and some CNN). The bbc worldwide is a brilliant service that is used worldwide and is perhaps the best ‘weapon’ in our new found desire to ‘project power of a new Britain’. It is also a commercial success with it feeding some excellent box sets to other streaming platform. As part of homeschooling her kids, a friend in Texas has taught her boys to cross check all research with ‘check what the Brits are saying esp the BBC’ rather than just pick from Wikipedia. How many here can live without Eastenders, Bake offs, Attenboroughs or advertisement free telly. 

like the NHS it has its own challenges. People seem to equate the BBC only to what they like or don’t like on the 10 O’clock news. In reality ‘ the bbc’ is much more than that.

Is the funding influencing editorial content?


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 19, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Like the NHS, the BBC is more undervalued in this country than it is abroad. If I am on the road, my hotel news comes from BBC (and some CNN). The bbc worldwide is a brilliant service that is used worldwide and is perhaps the best ‘weapon’ in our new found desire to ‘project power of a new Britain’. It is also a commercial success with it feeding some excellent box sets to other streaming platform. As part of homeschooling her kids, a friend in Texas has taught her boys to cross check all research with ‘check what the Brits are saying esp the BBC’ rather than just pick from Wikipedia. How many here can live without Eastenders, Bake offs, Attenboroughs or* advertisement free telly.*

like the NHS it has its own challenges. People seem to equate the BBC only to what they like or don’t like on the 10 O’clock news. In reality ‘ the bbc’ is much more than that.

Is the funding influencing editorial content?
		
Click to expand...

i would rather adverts and drop the licence fee


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 19, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Yet the Beeb’s income continues to rise. There’s a really good piece put together by the Beeb showing their top 10 donors. For example, The Gates Foundation contributed £1.5bn. And then there’s strange ones like £880m from the Norwegian Foreign Office.

There’s also a good piece on ”the relevance of the BBC.” Households, on average, watch the Beeb for less than 3 hours a week, expected to drop to 2 hours a week over the next 10 years.

All in all, when you look at the overall income, and then the spending, defending the cut of the free licence fee for the over 75’s is pretty difficult.
		
Click to expand...

What about BBC radio and world service? 

I'm no fan of BBC news, but there is more to it that just TV.


----------



## The Dog. (Jun 19, 2021)

I agree the BBC and NHS are very similar. Both of them have never been replicated around the world for obvious reasons. Both are well past their sell-by date, both need radical, transformational change and both seem to be sacred cows, untouchable by government.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 19, 2021)

Advertisers pulling the plug on GB [Fox] News.

Oh dear....how sad....never mind.


----------



## Dando (Jun 19, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Advertisers pulling the plug on GB [Fox] News.

Oh dear....how sad....never mind. 

Click to expand...

Is that due to bed wetters saying they’ll boycott those firms if they carry on advertising on gb news and the idiots at those firms who bow down to them


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jun 19, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			What about BBC radio and world service? 

I'm no fan of BBC news, but there is more to it that just TV.
		
Click to expand...

We can argue till the cows come home about whether the BBC is excellent value, or otherwise, or whether they are biased or otherwise, but what is important is the fact that it is morally wrong to make people pay, under threat of criminal prosecution and possibly jail, for a service they don't wish to use. OR which they don't use.
The BBC should go into the market place as the other services do. Adverts or subscription.
How good it is or how bad it is are irrelevant to that principle.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 19, 2021)

4LEX said:



			As opposed to BBC News which mugs money off OAP's and threatens them with jail 

Click to expand...

The BBC are legally obliged to collect the licence fee by British law.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 19, 2021)

A couple go to check out of a hotel after an overnight stop when they notice on the bill a £5 charge for the mini bar.
Why should we pay for something we didn't use the guy asks.
Receptionist...... It was there if you wanted it.
The guy deducts £50 from the bill and says ''thats for having sex with my wife''
Rec.....I didn't have sex with your wife
Guy....She was there if you wanted it.
Moral
It's wrong to have to pay for something you don't use


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 19, 2021)

bobmac said:



			A couple go to check out of a hotel after an overnight stop when they notice on the bill a £5 charge for the mini bar.
Why should we pay for something we didn't use the guy asks.
Receptionist...... It was there if you wanted it.
The guy deducts £50 from the bill and says ''thats for having sex with my wife''
Rec.....I didn't have sex with your wife
Guy....She was there if you wanted it.
Moral
It's wrong to have to pay for something you don't use
		
Click to expand...

Wait until you find out about taxes. You’re going to be very upset.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 19, 2021)

Dando said:



			Is that due to bed wetters saying they’ll boycott those firms if they carry on advertising on gb news and the idiots at those firms who bow down to them
		
Click to expand...

No ......more like the reason Irn Bru will never advertise on a Rangers or Celtic shirt.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 19, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Advertisers pulling the plug on GB [Fox] News.

Oh dear....how sad....never mind. 

Click to expand...

It’s hilarious watching the “Little Englanders” go into meltdown over it. 😂😂


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jun 19, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Wait until you find out about taxes. You’re going to be very upset.
		
Click to expand...

Why should I be taxed for having a TV?  Do you think that you should be taxed for having a computer?  Would it be right for BT to be paid for being  willing and able to provide broadband, if you were using , say, VM cable.
 Everyone understands taxes for infrastructure essentials, but TV channels?


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 19, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Why should I be taxed for having a TV?  Do you think that you should be taxed for having a computer?  Would it be right for BT to be paid for being  willing and able to provide broadband, if you were using , say, VM cable.
Everyone understands taxes for infrastructure essentials, but TV channels?
		
Click to expand...

The TV licence isn’t a tax. You can choose not to meet the requirements to have to pay.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 19, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Why should I be taxed for having a TV?  Do you think that you should be taxed for having a computer?  Would it be right for BT to be paid for being  willing and able to provide broadband, if you were using , say, VM cable.
Everyone understands taxes for infrastructure essentials, but TV channels?
		
Click to expand...

I have never used the police or the fire service… but I pay it via my council taxes … I should ask for a refund maybe

Like something we tell all immigrants.. paying for (and moaning about it) the BBC is part of being British.. now suck up or move to another country which does only subscription/advertising  based services. 

Now off to listen to TMS on the WC final..


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 19, 2021)

Mudball said:



			I have never used the police or the fire service… but I pay it via my council taxes … I should ask for a refund maybe

Like something we tell all immigrants.. paying for (and moaning about it) the BBC is part of being British.. now suck up or move to another country which does only subscription/advertising  based services.

Now off to listen to TMS on the WC final..
		
Click to expand...

Are you honestly comparing the Emergency Services to a television channel 😂


----------



## Mudball (Jun 19, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			Are you honestly comparing the Emergency Services to a television channel 😂
		
Click to expand...

Agree.. wrong one.. what about schools in council tax if you don’t have kids ?


----------



## GuyInLyon (Jun 19, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Why censor or even avoid news outlets people don’t agree with?
		
Click to expand...

There's no way I would watch a chat & panel show network showing the folks that they have, if I could get it here in France...


----------



## GuyInLyon (Jun 19, 2021)

RichA said:



			Just switched over to it, to conduct my own research. Dan Wootton, whoever he is, interviewing Lady Campbell, whoever she is.
Utterly bizarre. Are we certain this isn't some kind of spoof channel?
I shall not be returning but see no reason why other folks shouldn't have the choice to melt their brains watching it.
		
Click to expand...

Dan Wooton is the Pound Shop version of Piers Morgan.


----------



## GuyInLyon (Jun 19, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Is GB News not just the Daily Mail on TV?
		
Click to expand...

There does seem to be a certain cross-pollination between the two. GB News evidently has a few DM contributors (Wooton for example) and the DM has been pimping the network ever since it was announced.


----------



## GuyInLyon (Jun 19, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			...a see you next Tuesday.
		
Click to expand...

That's clever. I hadn't seen that one before.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jun 19, 2021)

Mudball said:



			I have never used the police or the fire service… but I pay it via my council taxes … I should ask for a refund maybe

Like something we tell all immigrants.. paying for (and moaning about it) the BBC is part of being British.. now suck up or move to another country which does only subscription/advertising  based services. 

Now off to listen to TMS on the WC final..
		
Click to expand...

Are you for real.?   We are talking about a TV channel. The way you are going on I  can just see you bowing towards Broadcasting House if you were passing it.
And why  the hell are you mentioning immigrants and "move to another country" etc.

It's only a golf forum😀


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 19, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Are you for real.?   We are talking about a TV channel. The way you are going on I  can just see you bowing towards Broadcasting House if you were passing it.
And why  the hell are you mentioning immigrants and "move to another country" etc.

It's only a golf forum😀
		
Click to expand...

BBC is more than a Telly channel though - radio , website , theatre , careers , etc 

BBC provides a lot more service than just a couple of programs a day 

But this is old arguments


----------



## Mudball (Jun 19, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Are you for real.?   We are talking about a TV channel. The way you are going on I  can just see you bowing towards Broadcasting House if you were passing it.
And why  the hell are you mentioning immigrants and "move to another country" etc.

It's only a golf forum😀
		
Click to expand...

I thought this is what the ‘woke’ want.. defund the police, defund the fire, defund the bbc ……


----------



## SteveJay (Jun 19, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			BBC is more than a Telly channel though - radio , website , theatre , careers , etc

BBC provides a lot more service than just a couple of programs a day

But this is old arguments
		
Click to expand...

Agree, just like Sky, ITV, Channel 4 etc are all more than a TV channel......but they all have to do it and provide those other services commercially (and most aren't as biased or up their own arse as the BBC!).


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 19, 2021)

Mudball said:



			I thought this is what the ‘woke’ want.. defund the police, defund the fire, defund the bbc ……
		
Click to expand...

Oh no!  The BBC is the spiritual homeland of the Wokeratzi.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 19, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			Oh no!  The BBC is the spiritual homeland of the Wokeratzi.
		
Click to expand...

Naga does like her oysters!


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 19, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Naga does like her oysters!
		
Click to expand...

Are they her World


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 19, 2021)

SteveJay said:



			Agree, just like Sky, ITV, Channel 4 etc are all more than a TV channel......but they all have to do it and provide those other services commercially (and most aren't as biased or up their own arse as the BBC!).
		
Click to expand...

and Sky costs the same per month as what the Telly License is plus adverts  ,and the others just full of adverts. The BBC isn’t everyone’s cup of tea but for millions that can’t afford sky or don’t like adverts it provides them exactly what they want. It’s very cheap for what they provide and if it becomes a subscription service then the price increases to get the money in and many can’t afford it


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 19, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			and Sky costs the same per month as what the Telly License is plus adverts  ,and the others just full of adverts. The BBC isn’t everyone’s cup of tea but for millions that can’t afford sky or don’t like adverts it provides them exactly what they want. It’s very cheap for what they provide
		
Click to expand...

But it's not a choice like the others. It should be a subscription channel.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 19, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			But it's not a choice like the others. It should be a subscription channel.
		
Click to expand...

Does your TV have a channel change button?


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 19, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Does your TV have a channel change button?
		
Click to expand...

Yes but I don't have to buy a licence to use it.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 19, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			Yes but I don't have to buy a licence to use it.
		
Click to expand...

go ahead and start a petition…  maybe we should do a once-in-a-generation referendum…


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 19, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			Yes but I don't have to buy a licence to use it.
		
Click to expand...

You don't need a license to use a TV. You could happily watch Netflix,  amazon , Hulu and the like and do away with the burden of paying £12.50 pm and clearly being forced to watch Naga.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 19, 2021)

theoneandonly said:



			You don't need a license to use a TV. You could happily watch Netflix,  amazon , Hulu and the like and do away with the burden of 12.50 pm and clearly being forced to watch Naga.
		
Click to expand...

I don't watch Naga at 12:50 pm.
I didn't suggest that I don't watch the BBC, did I 🤔.  My point is that it should be a subscription channel just like Netflix or Amazon.


----------



## Mudball (Jun 19, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			I don't watch Naga at 12:50 pm.
I didn't suggest that I don't watch the BBC, did I 🤔.  My point is that it should be a subscription channel just like Netflix or Amazon.
		
Click to expand...

There are some ‘left wing tv’ which are free on facetube and looking for public donations.  Byline is one of those


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406253970096525314

Back to the subject.. when does Andrew Neil come on.. the 2 times I went searching had the Wotten guy on it. I was trying to find the Neil-Sunak interview 

Btw, with my limited exposure of it.. can I say the guests coming on the show take an effort to dress up and look like they are going to prom or opera. Teeth are shiny American levels. All very posh.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 19, 2021)

Mudball said:



			There are some ‘left wing tv’ which are free on facetube and looking for public donations.  Byline is one of those


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406253970096525314

Click to expand...

What has that got to do with my comment.  Have you been drinking?


----------



## Mudball (Jun 19, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			What has that got to do with my comment.  Have you been drinking?
		
Click to expand...

Indeed … pissed.. so I will switch off the phone.. apologies if I offended u


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 19, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Indeed … pissed.. so I will switch off the phone.. apologies if I offended u
		
Click to expand...

Whatever. I was just confused how you had slipped in an article about a fruit farmers recruitment problems and how that fitted with a discussion about a new news channel.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jun 19, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			and Sky costs the same per month as what the Telly License is plus adverts  ,and the others just full of adverts. The BBC isn’t everyone’s cup of tea but for millions that can’t afford sky or don’t like adverts it provides them exactly what they want. It’s very cheap for what they provide and if it becomes a subscription service then the price increases to get the money in and many can’t afford it
		
Click to expand...

This has been refuted before. If people cannot afford Sky they can watch free channels, -itv and channels 4&5. Ok , they have adverts. But they can watch for NO price at all by my argument.
By your argument, they still have to pay hundred odd pounds, if they do not watch BBC , or if they do..
It's all about choice and fairness.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 20, 2021)

not heard of this guy but will will try and catch a show - no doubt others will not agree!


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 20, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			not heard of this guy but will will try and catch a show - no doubt others will not agree!







Click to expand...

He’s the perfect example of a self loather and he has a long history of being a hate filled, odious man. 

I’m not sure how much of his persona I even believe is real and how much is just to make him money.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 20, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			He’s the perfect example of a self loather and he has a long history of being a hate filled, odious man.

I’m not sure how much of his persona I even believe is real and how much is just to make him money.
		
Click to expand...

thanks. Maybe i will have to skip it then as he is obviously a very naughty boy, although on seconds thoughts i will need to watch more as not sure what was "odious and hate filled" with what he said??


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 20, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			thanks. Maybe i will have to skip it then as he is obviously a very naughty boy, although on seconds thoughts i will need to watch more as not sure what was "odious and hate filled" with what he said??
		
Click to expand...

 Nothing he said there was that bad but you should do some research on the man.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 21, 2021)

Cancel Andrew Doyle I say, and all because he doesn't fit into my narrow minded vision of how everyone should act and think 🤣


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 21, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Cancel Andrew Doyle I say, and all because he doesn't fit into my narrow minded vision of how everyone should act and think 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Yes unfortunately not approved by the Free Speech Police.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 21, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Cancel Andrew Doyle I say, and all because he doesn't fit into my narrow minded vision of how everyone should act and think 🤣
		
Click to expand...

He’s a gay supporter of Jeremy Corbyn who is responsible for Jonathan Pie so I’m somewhat surprised by GB News using him but maybe they think it’s better to hide what they don’t like in plain sight.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 21, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			He’s a gay supporter of Jeremy Corbyn who is responsible for Jonathan Pie so I’m somewhat surprised by GB News using him but maybe they think it’s better to hide what they don’t like in plain sight.
		
Click to expand...

what is it that they don't like?


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 21, 2021)

This thread is class


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 21, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			He’s a gay supporter of Jeremy Corbyn who is responsible for Jonathan Pie so I’m somewhat surprised by GB News using him but maybe they think it’s better to hide what they don’t like in plain sight.
		
Click to expand...

I never knew Jeremy Corbyn was responsible for Jonathan Pie. Live and learn eh!


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 21, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			not heard of this guy but will will try and catch a show - no doubt others will not agree!







Click to expand...


I watched a couple of his shows on GBN, pretty dreary stuff,  trying to be clever but his guests were pulling holes in his arguements.
Won't be looking at anything else of his.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 16, 2021)

Rumours that Andrew Neill is going to walk away from this vanity project as the viewership is essentially zero and they’re getting themselves in a tizzy because one of their presenters took the knee.


----------



## Mudball (Jul 16, 2021)

1) Presenter takes a knee on air.. 
2) GBN viewers protest as this is seen as anti-anti-woke
3) GBN tweets







then others raise a noise about them missing the mood of the nation.. So they change their tune.. 







... could not make it up..


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 16, 2021)

Mudball said:



			1) Presenter takes a knee on air..
2) GBN viewers protest as this is seen as anti-anti-woke
3) GBN tweets







then others raise a noise about them missing the mood of the nation.. So they change their tune..







... could not make it up..
		
Click to expand...

Their Twitter is frightening with the views expressed. There is an un-nerving ease of knowing where the "we can't be having with BLM and Anti Racism" comments will be found by looking for England and/or Israeli flags in the twitter handles. 

Mainly posted by a bunch of people who are terrified of BLM being associated (tenuously) with Marxism but who think that means Groucho, Harpo, Zeppo, Gummo and Chico will be running the country. 

News flash for them, that would be an upgrade.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 16, 2021)

Mudball said:



			1) Presenter takes a knee on air..
2) GBN viewers protest as this is seen as anti-anti-woke
3) GBN tweets







then others raise a noise about them missing the mood of the nation.. So they change their tune..







... could not make it up..
		
Click to expand...

Guto Harri - for it was he - always took him as a decent journalist in his time at the BBC.  Not sure what it says about some viewers of GBeebies.  Wouldn’t be surprised if Neil extricated himself to distance himself from the views of (some of) the audience.  These being the same sort of chap who is currently talking of such as Steve Baker as being CINO. Yup AN would be well out of it.


----------



## Mudball (Jul 17, 2021)

Fairly eloquent… but…


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416463112367132674


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 17, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416427725770866690


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 17, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Guto Harri - for it was he - always took him as a decent journalist in his time at the BBC.  Not sure what it says about some viewers of GBeebies.  Wouldn’t be surprised if Neil extricated himself to distan himself from the views of (some of) the audience.  These being the same sort of chap who is currently talking of such as Steve Baker as being CINO. Yup AN would be well out of it.
		
Click to expand...

'GBeebies' I see you are back to your old ways of using childish insults to prop up your opinion.  It makes you look like you are worried about the channel.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 17, 2021)

PNWokingham said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416427725770866690

Click to expand...

And?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 17, 2021)

Mudball said:



			Fairly eloquent… but…


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416463112367132674

Click to expand...

 but..........he's a numpty.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 18, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			And?
		
Click to expand...

and what - just highlighting what is happening. Have not see any of it


----------



## Ethan (Jul 18, 2021)

It is a desperate step by GB News to bring the bigot Führage on, abandoning any pretence that they give a toss about truth or even handedness. Even Andrew (Brillo) Neil knows that Führage is a liar, chancer and conman.


----------



## Mudball (Jul 18, 2021)

Ethan said:



			It is a desperate step by GB News to bring the bigot Führage on, abandoning any pretence that they give a toss about truth or even handedness. Even Andrew (Brillo) Neil knows that Führage is a liar, chancer and conman.
		
Click to expand...

.. but dont forget he is also trying to help ordinary people attain financial independence ... take back control of our money ...


----------



## Ethan (Jul 18, 2021)

Mudball said:



			.. but dont forget he is also trying to help ordinary people attain financial independence ... take back control of our money ...
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, a free unicorn for every family, iirc.


----------

